# Aussie Saddles vs. Western Saddles?



## SunnyK01

I'm hoping to get some input from people who have ridden in both Aussie Saddles and Western Saddles about which they prefer and why. My usual trail saddle (Wintec western) broke while I was riding today, and I'm not sure what I want to replace it with. I'm intrigued by Aussie saddles especially since I really prefer English riding and they seem to keep you more in an English seat. Is this correct? They seem like they'd be very comfortable and have lots of places to attach saddle bags for trail riding. How are they sized? Do they go by english or western seat and tree sizes or do they have unique sizing?

If I get another western saddle, I'd want another synthetic as it will be strictly for training and trail purposes and will get dirty, wet, etc. I'm sure it was just a fluke that my Wintec broke (I bought it used so who knows how it was treated!) but does anyone have reccomendations on good western synthetic brands? Or would a good quality used leather saddle really be better for trails? 

My mare and I spent the last many years showing and are now enjoying her semi retirement on the trails so I'd love some advice from those with lots of trail experience! She's an Arab with typical Arab structure if that makes a difference in anyones opinion  Thanks!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I have sat quite a few Aussie saddles and ridden in one once (although it was WAY too small for me). I LOVE them. When my boy finishes growing, that's what I'm going to get. You do have to be careful not to get a cheap, made in India, piece of crap, though. They'll break and become useless soooo fast! With Australian stock saddles, "you get what you pay for" is definitely true. I know people who have had the cheap ones. They HATED them. I know someone who owns one custom fit to her horse by the owner of the Australian Stock Saddle Company (top manufacturer in the US...they handmake all their saddles and the owner is from Australia...I've actually talked to him on the phone) and she would never own another saddle...ever. She hardly EVER uses her $1500 Circle Y saddle that was custom fit to her horse as well. One thing about the Aussie saddle is that the seat is built on a suspension of webbing instead of directly on the tree like a Western saddle is, so it's a lot more comfortable of a ride. The way it is built also "forces" you to ride correctly (or at least with the correct posture lol...what you do with your hands is your business).


----------



## christabelle

I grew up riding In western saddles, and bought an Aussie when I started endurance riding ( western types are not reccomended). I will never go back. They are more comfy and more secure. Anyone I know that has ridden in an Aussie saddle will never ride with another type again (trail/endurance folk... Not the show crowd, to be clear) I find them a tad harder to put on the horse than a western type saddle, because of the sweat flaps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms

I've got a Circle Y Arabian saddle and a couple of DownUnder Australian style saddles (in different sizes).

A genuine Australian saddle starts at around $2500 and goes up quickly, so most are out of my price range. The ones made outside of Australia are usually made in India, with varying degrees of oversight. The DownUnder saddles can usually be bought at a discount at around $750-800 new.

Compared to a western or English saddle, they don't compare to a Bates or Circly Y - but then, they don't cost as much either. On mine, the leather was decent for that price but needed oiling (or Passier Lederbalsam, which I prefer). The stitching is coarser, but durable enough.

In design, they feel more English than western. At least, the ones with serge panels do. The fleece panels are made more like a western saddle, and I don't know how they feel. The DownUnder folk strongly recommend I go with serge panels for my Arabians. They have a wider twist but the suspension seat is nice.

I dislike the Australian girth. It puts too much bulk and buckle under your leg, and the flaps tend to wear on the underside because of it. You can convert them to a western cinch, but you probably won't have enough circumference with an Arabian to do that. I know I don't, because I've tried. Mia is 15.3 hands and 900 lbs, for reference.

I like the security. The poleys work great. You can get them with or without a horn. I've got one each, and prefer without a horn by a small margin.

One thing I dislike are the long flaps. The long double flap and the odd girthing between creates too much bulk between me & the horse.

If I had a Quarter Horse, I'd prefer a western saddle overall. I think they are about equal for comfort and security, and the western saddles are better quality for the dollar and easier for me to use leg. However, I'm finding it tough to find a good western saddle that will fit my Arabians.

If at all possible, borrow one before buying. It seems to be a love/hate thing. My youngest daughter rode one a couple of times and swore she would never get in another. I like them, but I don't like their prices.

Oh, and they are sized pretty close to English. I ride in 17.5 and 18 inch English saddles, and prefer an 18 inch Australian - although I can squeeze into the 17 inch one my oldest daughter uses.

You can find a lot of reviews listed here:

Trail Saddles


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

christabelle said:


> I grew up riding In western saddles, and bought an Aussie when I started endurance riding ( western types are not reccomended). I will never go back. They are more comfy and more secure. Anyone I know that has ridden in an Aussie saddle will never ride with another type again (trail/endurance folk... Not the show crowd, to be clear) I find them a tad harder to put on the horse than a western type saddle, because of the sweat flaps.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Curiosity question, Christabelle...does your Aussie saddle have a horn or do you go hornless? I'm going to be buying an Aussie saddle when Aires finishes growing and I'm leaning more toward hornless. I have the EXTREMELY bad habit of reaching for the pommel/horn when a horse starts trotting, mostly out of reaction. The first horse I ever trotted/cantered on was COMPLETELY by accident (meaning I didn't ask her to) and, not knowing better, I grabbed the horn to steady myself 'cuz she took off suddenly. Now, it's more of a knee-jerk reaction.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

bsms said:


> I've got a Circle Y Arabian saddle and a couple of DownUnder Australian style saddles (in different sizes).
> 
> A genuine Australian saddle starts at around $2500 and goes up quickly, so most are out of my price range. The ones made outside of Australia are usually made in India, with varying degrees of oversight. The DownUnder saddles can usually be bought at a discount at around $750-800 new.
> 
> Compared to a western or English saddle, they don't compare to a Bates or Circly Y - but then, they don't cost as much either. On mine, the leather was decent for that price but needed oiling (or Passier Lederbalsam, which I prefer). The stitching is coarser, but durable enough.
> 
> In design, they feel more English than western. At least, the ones with serge panels do. The fleece panels are made more like a western saddle, and I don't know how they feel. The DownUnder folk strongly recommend I go with serge panels for my Arabians. They have a wider twist but the suspension seat is nice.
> 
> I dislike the Australian girth. It puts too much bulk and buckle under your leg, and the flaps tend to wear on the underside because of it. You can convert them to a western cinch, but you probably won't have enough circumference with an Arabian to do that. I know I don't, because I've tried. Mia is 15.3 hands and 900 lbs, for reference.
> 
> I like the security. The poleys work great. You can get them with or without a horn. I've got one each, and prefer without a horn by a small margin.
> 
> One thing I dislike are the long flaps. The long double flap and the odd girthing between creates too much bulk between me & the horse.
> 
> If I had a Quarter Horse, I'd prefer a western saddle overall. I think they are about equal for comfort and security, and the western saddles are better quality for the dollar and easier for me to use leg. However, I'm finding it tough to find a good western saddle that will fit my Arabians.
> 
> If at all possible, borrow one before buying. It seems to be a love/hate thing. My youngest daughter rode one a couple of times and swore she would never get in another. I like them, but I don't like their prices.
> 
> Oh, and they are sized pretty close to English. I ride in 17.5 and 18 inch English saddles, and prefer an 18 inch Australian - although I can squeeze into the 17 inch one my oldest daughter uses.
> 
> You can find a lot of reviews listed here:
> 
> Trail Saddles


Look up the Australian Stock Saddle Company (based out of California). They're mid-range saddles run around $1500 and are custom fit to your horse. They are all handmade from premium leather by a man who is from Australia and has something like 30+ years of experience making Australian saddles. The AUSTRALIAN STOCK SADDLE Co

Also, to SunnyK...about the seat size...from what I can tell, Aussie saddles measure different than either Western or English. I ride a 15.5-16" Western saddle...in an Aussie saddle, I prefer a 17-18" seat. If you call the Australian Stock Saddle Company (especially if you get to talk to Colin, the owner, like I did), they'll ask your height, weight and pant size, then give you what size Aussie seat you need.


----------



## bsms

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Look up the Australian Stock Saddle Company (based out of California). They're mid-range saddles run around $1500 and are custom fit to your horse. They are all handmade from premium leather by a man who is from Australia and has something like 30+ years of experience making Australian saddles.


They are still not genuine Australian saddles. I believe they are made in India under supervision, with Australian leather. The custom fitting is done by both DownUnder & Kates as well. I believe DU also allows a free refit during the first year.

As for the Australian Stock Saddle Company...the reviews I've found online were underwhelming (Trail Saddles). If I was willing to spend $1500, I'd save up a bit more and buy a Bates Australian saddle for around $1900.


----------



## corinowalk

I bought a second hand Aussie from Downunder and love it. While I am sure there are high dollar saddles out there, for what I ride (just trails), it does the job, looks good doing it and the saddle is older and in great shape. The leather, once conditioned, is butter soft. The seat is deep and the poleys do help if your horse gets a little 'squirrely'. DownUnder does custom fitting and it is included in the saddle price, no matter if you buy a $150 saddle on clearance or their most expensive Syd Hill. 

If you are going to look for a high dollar, top of the line Aussie, skip DownUnder and skip the Australian Stock saddle co. Do a search here for a member by the name of Wild_spot. Her threads are very informative about all the high end, made in Australia saddles. 

I've been a primarily Western rider my whole life. I love my Aussie. It is very comfortable and very secure. I am always searching for a Western saddle to fit my hard to fit horse...until I find one, I will happily hack in an Aussie.


----------



## wild_spot

The saddles made by the Australian Stock Saddle Company are not a great representation of a good stock saddle IN Australia. They are marketed for the US market and are not as close contact or general quality as most good stock saddles. 

Basically, any mass produced stock saddle is not great quality. If you want a great saddle, you look for one hand made and stamped by the saddler. 

Two years ago I got one custom made for my horse and me by a lesser known saddler for $3800 - which is cheap. I'm getting a new one made by him right now - they have gone up to $4500, still cheap! The better known saddlers start at around $6000 and can have waiting lists of up to a year long. 

Most stock saddles are built on a standard stock horse tree, then flocked to fit. You can get other size trees. 

Sizing in real stock saddles is closer to westerns I think. I ride a 17 or 17.5 inch English and my stock is 15.5 inch. 15 inch is the normal size for skinny people lol. 

The only mass produced stock saddle that I like are the bates Kimberleys. They sit you quite far off your horse but are like riding on a couch, and are adjustable. I had one before getting my saddle made. 

My current saddle on an Arab (not who it was made for)

http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee184/wild_spot/IMG_0451.jpg

My new saddle will have slightly different colour leather, different colour felt panels, and different piping/decorations. It will be for my new mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christabelle

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Curiosity question, Christabelle...does your Aussie saddle have a horn or do you go hornless? I'm going to be buying an Aussie saddle when Aires finishes growing and I'm leaning more toward hornless. I have the EXTREMELY bad habit of reaching for the pommel/horn when a horse starts trotting, mostly out of reaction. The first horse I ever trotted/cantered on was COMPLETELY by accident (meaning I didn't ask her to) and, not knowing better, I grabbed the horn to steady myself 'cuz she took off suddenly. Now, it's more of a knee-jerk reaction.


I like the hornless ones. My Arabian has a strange transition going from gallop to trot/walk that has the tendency to throw me forward in a saddle... And horns hurt... Even if your female  I think the front pommel actually makes a better handle than a saddle horn though, so I'm not sure going hornless will rid you of your habit. Like everyone on here says, you need to be careful where you get your saddle. Research brands. I like my syd hill a lot, and they have my highest recommendation.


----------



## wild_spot

I meant to say - BsMs, you can get fender stock saddles that have the long flap replaced by a western fender. Often cheaper than the full flap models too, as they are considered a work saddle as opposed to a show saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

I have owned two Aussie Saddles. One Down Under Wizzard Poley 18" with a horn and a Kimberly Stock Synthetic 19" without a horn. 

I thought they were uber comfy. I had them custom fit to my hard to fit horse and I loved them. They just didn't fit my new horse. If I could, I would have another one without hesitation!


----------



## steedaunh32

Abetta makes some nice synthetic western and endurance saddles, which to me bridges the gap between western and english. Personally I would stay about from the Corduras. Here are a few:

Abetta Pathfinder Saddle - Horse.com

Abetta Endurance Saddle - Horse.com


----------



## coffeegod

My boy has high withers and I have a big butt. Exhaustive research lead me to this:  http://www.downunderweb.com/store/MI_SAD221.html

I figured I was going to lay out major coinage on a saddle. Every review of the saddle brand and Down Under gives it good marks. I'm leaning towards the black & tan.


----------



## SunnyK01

Thanks everyone for the input! Looks like I have some shopping around to do


----------



## gigem88

Before I started showing western pleasure, I had a Wintec Stock Saddle. I loved it, comfortable and it fit my Arab mare perfectly. Don't know much about synthetic western saddles but I love my Circle Y saddle with Arab bars.


----------



## Rawlo

I'm an Aussie & the Australian stock saddle is an extremly comforable saddle. It has to be our Jackaroo's / Jillaroo's (Cowboys / Cowgirls as you call them in the US) can be in the saddle mustering for days at a time. The Australian stock saddle is sturdy, comforable & more importantly safe!
Have you ever seen an iconic Australian movie called Man from Snowy River?? All saddles used in that movie are... you guessed it Australian Stock Saddles.
Depending on your particular needs the Aussie stock saddle can either come with or without a horn or a braided leather attachment for the less confident rider.
Like with any saddle you get what you pay for so be mindful of this when purchasing...only buy from a reputable saddler, you can't go much wrong with a Bates Aussie Stock saddle or the famous & in my opinion the best of the bunch...the one & only Syd Hill Stock Saddle.
There are some Aussie Saddlers like the one in this link that also sell in the US have a look at them for a basic overview of the saddle...but be warned, once you go an Aussie made saddle you will never want to change styles ever again.
Make sure you get a saddle with the correct fitting gullet or a removeable one so that your horse will feel just as comfortable.

Information about Australian Saddles and Tack

All the best with your saddle hunting.

Rawlo


----------



## coffeegod

Question for you, Rawlo. I'm blessed with an abundance of thigh. (that's my story and I'm sticking to it.) How close do Aussie saddles grip and will I be able to find a comfortable fit?


----------



## Rawlo

coffeegod said:


> Question for you, Rawlo. I'm blessed with an abundance of thigh. (that's my story and I'm sticking to it.) How close do Aussie saddles grip and will I be able to find a comfortable fit?


There are stock saddles out there that would fit the "more comfortable around the edges" we're not all scrawney little tackers over here either...l'm no expert, nor do l know your particular measurements but a proper made stock saddle can be made to suit you it would cost a pretty penny but my old saddle was a 60yr old Syd Hill that l picked up from a dec estate it was still in great condition & so butter soft when l sold it on...l wish l still had that saddle back then l never knew its worth. For those that do find a stock saddle small or tight you may like the swinging fender style of saddle...they are somewhat of a cross between a western saddle & a stock saddle...l have never ridden in one though so can't comment on how they measure up...
Get a sizing done by a person who sells stock saddles it shouldn't cost you anything, then once you know what size to look out for you can shop around until you find one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coffeegod

Rawlo said:


> There are stock saddles out there that would fit the "more comfortable around the edges" we're not all scrawney little tackers over here either...l'm no expert, nor do l know your particular measurements but a proper made stock saddle can be made to suit you it would cost a pretty penny but my old saddle was a 60yr old Syd Hill that l picked up from a dec estate it was still in great condition & so butter soft when l sold it on...l wish l still had that saddle back then l never knew its worth. For those that do find a stock saddle small or tight you may like the swinging fender style of saddle...they are somewhat of a cross between a western saddle & a stock saddle...l have never ridden in one though so can't comment on how they measure up...
> Get a sizing done by a person who sells stock saddles it shouldn't cost you anything, then once you know what size to look out for you can shop around until you find one.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks much! Good to know that I can find a fit if I look. We have a saddlery here in the States specializing in Australian saddles. They work closely with the buyer on fit for both horse and rider. The saddles aren't Syd Hill but they have a good reputation and seem well made. One day I'll own a Syd Hill....one day.

ETA: Color me embarrassed. You had the link to Down Under Saddlery in your post! I'm such a dork.


----------



## Rawlo

coffeegod said:


> Thanks much! Good to know that I can find a fit if I look. We have a saddlery here in the States specializing in Australian saddles. They work closely with the buyer on fit for both horse and rider. The saddles aren't Syd Hill but they have a good reputation and seem well made. One day I'll own a Syd Hill....one day.
> 
> ETA: Color me embarrassed. You had the link to Down Under Saddlery in your post! I'm such a dork.


 
Hahaha...your not a dag/dork. Once you find what size saddle you are best fitted too, Look up Australian Campdrafters / stockmans forums, you may just hook yourself a bargain on these types of sites...
The link that I posted on my past comment I put there because I liked that they gave you a little on the origin of the Aussie Stock saddle...so my thumbs up for their promotion of Australian saddles. However I do not know what the quality of their saddles are like. Also if you are looking on sites for an Australian Stock Saddle their are some saddles on the market that look good on the eye but are inferiour quality with very weak trees & poor quality leather...Marshall Poley springs to mind here so again all I can say is research, research, research everything & ask lots of questions.
Good luck & happy horsing.

Rawlo


----------



## lilkitty90

i've always been intrigued by aussie saddles but never sat in one so i have no real input there, but i just thought i would let you in on a good synthetic western saddle, Big horn makes great saddles in some fun colors and mine is really well lasting, i bought my Thouraghly used,, i wasn't sure it would come clean, i did some scrubbing and it's now turquise again! i love it and i've done lots of swimming in rivers, and riding in the rain and it's really lasted me! it's also safe and comfy to ride in, with shorts which i find leather saddles really hurt to ride in with shorts.


----------



## anndankev

Woah, You mean I can ride comfortably in shorts with my Abetta? It's going to be a humid 91degrees F today. Now I'll need to find/dig out my shorts, but why bother I packed them away 2 sizes ago.

A trip to the thrift store is in order.


----------



## lilkitty90

yup! i have pics of me riding in my dress and my shorts, it definitely makes better on a hot day!
in my dress
















and in shorts, they are basketball shorts but i've also ridden in Soffee's. and this is my Bighorn saddle as well. and in the summer i'm usually always barefoot.. i don't suggest it, but it works for me.


----------



## jtmh89

I also have a Downunder Aussie that I got on their clearance page (a Longreach Endurance). Previously I had ridden a lot of western saddles including some synthetic ones but they don't put you in the right equitation seat that the Aussie does. She's gaited and been moving out much better with Aussie.


----------



## Eclipse295

I have an Australian Outrider Aussie saddle w/o horn and a Circle Y pleasure and trail Western saddle. I love them both but most of the time prefer the Aussie, especially for trail riding and the Aussie is more comfortable, My Appy mare tends to get hot out in open spaces so it is nice to know that I have that little bit of security for that sudden buck or move(the pollies) or that I won't get stabbed with the horn when if she bucks or we jump something.


----------



## whistler49

Will never ride anything other than my Aussie saddle-have ridden in dressage saddles, jumping saddles, all purpose and western. Was blessed enough to come across a basically brand new Syd Hill Bushmaster Supreme saddle in a little country tack store=fully fitted out-$1100.===didn't dicker on price because I knew what a gem this was.

Have used it on my Standardbred and I absolutely love this saddle. It is so light to tack up with-have shoulder issues with heavy weight saddles--you are so secure in the seat with the poleys and the comfort is beyond belief.

This saddle will go to my grave with me!!


----------



## horseshoe

If you're use to riding in your western saddle and the way it is rigged but you're looking for a little more comfort and security for trail riding i reckon your best bet would be to go for a good quality Aussie made half breed or swinging fender saddle...these look similar to a stock saddle but they are made on a western tree and they are rigged the same as a western, they don't have the panels underneath like a stock saddle so i've found they have more surface area and distribute the weight evenly over my horses back and they've got knee pads for extra security which is ideal for trails. If your want the extra comfort for hours in the saddle get a aussie saddler to custom make one for your and put in a padded seat, that's what i did and i couldn't be happier!


----------



## ekammn

*Recommend?*

Do you have a specific saddle you could recommend?


----------

